# Neon Tetra Eating Red Cherry Shrimp?!?



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

So i found a headless red cherry shrimp today and i couldn't figure out what happened to it. The only livestock in the tank are about 15 RCS and 10 neon tetras. From what I've read, neon tetras are good tankmates for RCS.

However, I just caught a neon tetra biting the legs off a passing RCS, and then proceeding to devour it. 

Has anyone had this happen before??


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe you didn't feed your live stocks enough..and then again RCS are small..and might seem like a nice snack...maybe your RCS died..and the fishes and the other shrimps might dine on the dead shrimp..it pretty normal


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 25 neons in my tank together with probably around a hundred RCS, and I've never seen anything like that happen before. I would suggest that you feed your tetra well, and make sure that the shrimp have plenty of hiding spaces (i.e. a big clump of moss or such).


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Hmm thanks for the replies. I will try to feed them a bit more. I fed them according to the 2 minute twice a day rule of thumb.

I do have a good amount of plants for them to hide but only on one side of the tank. I will be looking into adding more in the near future for the other side.


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

If they can fit it in their mouths, they'll eat them. 

While in a lot of cases neons might be ok with shrimps, if they can catch them, they'll eat them if they're hungry.  Even if a fish is listed as 'safe' to be kept with shrimp, there is still that possibility.

Mike


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

that's how i lost all mine..lol.. if the fish is hungry enough anything is possible..


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

It also can be the work of RCSs. They consume the dead of their own all the time.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I think i will start a rcs species tank for my gf's sake. She loves the shrimp more than the fish...


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

all I can say is...neons are related to piranha :O
a friend of mine who keeps shrimps says that rummy nosed tetras will eat them in a red hot minute. I think i wouldnt keep them with any fish that like meat....


----------

